

Microsoft "BUILD" begins tomorrow (9/13/11) - mccooscoos
http://www.buildwindows.com/

======
arkitaip
I seriously doubt that Windows 8 will change everything again. That ship has
sailed, Microsoft.

~~~
musket
why the negativity? Windows phone 7 is late to the game, but it brings new
ideas. Win 8 could do the same...

~~~
arkitaip
It's not negativity, it's highlighting empty marketing speak and ridiculous
hyperbole.

